# Universal Carrier For Sale



## McBrush (30 Sep 2010)

This was in today's newspaper in Prince George BC. I thought somebody might be interested in it. The phone number is 250- 243-2136. Cheers


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

McBrush said:
			
		

> This was in today's newspaper in Prince George BC. I thought somebody might be interested in it. The phone number is 250- 243-2136. Cheers



I'll mount a C6 and be ready to go down the QEW . That is a pretty sweet find though I wonder how much it is (I hate calling people).


----------



## Chilme (5 Oct 2010)

Is that the old Bren Carrier?


----------



## REDinstaller (5 Oct 2010)

Looks to be pretty close, hard to tell what mods have been done from the picture.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (6 Oct 2010)

Chilme said:
			
		

> Is that the old Bren Carrier?



The Universal Carrier is the basic design. Canada produced many of them during the war. They also, produced many Bren Carriers.

It's like the difference between a G-Wagon with or without a turret.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (6 Oct 2010)

Well, no one else said it...

I CALL "DIBS"...

(Just gotta call Mom to get the thing out here)....

I knew I'd miss somethin' moving to this East Coast!!!

P.S....(Anyone got a flatbed who'se going to "De East" soon)?


...No one.....shit........there goes my  $300 eBay bid....


----------

